# Wir wollen uns kurz vorstellen...



## sigfra (19. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

seit gestern haben wir ein neues zuhause gefunden... wir... das ist Miss Elly... ihres Zeichens eine indische Laufenten Dame... und meine Wenigkeit... ich heiße übrigens J.R.... richtig... unser Frauchen ist Dallas Fan... deswegen hat sie uns die Namen gegeben.... ist aber schon ok so...
uns wurde aber auch schon eine gewaltige Aufgabe zugeteilt...   ...
wir dürfen den ganzen Garten von Nacktschnecken befreien.... und stellt euch mal vor... das fällt uns gar nicht schwer, da wir diese sehr gerne fressen...   ...
unser Herrchen baut uns gerade unser Villa Laufi... wahrscheinlich hat er den Namen aufgeschnappt, weil jeder, der uns kennt, sagt zu indischen Laufenten... LAUFIS... aber auch da haben wir kein Problem mit... 

übrigens... auf den Bildern sieht man uns ja... mit dem hellen Kopf ist Miss Elly... und ich hab den dunklen Kopf... aber wir sind doch ein schönes Pärchen...  oder findet ihr nicht ?...

vielleicht gibt es ja hier noch mehr Leute, die auch Laufis haben...


----------



## Fliegerfelix (20. Aug. 2005)

Ach Frank,

wie süüüß! Wo hast du die denn her? Schwimmen die nun in deinem Teich? Bleiben die auch da und hauen nicht mehr ab?

Grüßle Felix


----------



## Thorsten (20. Aug. 2005)

Moin Frank     

sag mal, wie kommt man denn an __ Enten, so von heute auf morgen...ideen hast Du  

Schwimmen die jetzt bei Dir im Koiteich???
Oder bekommen sie einen eigenen "Tümpel"?

Erzähle mal ein bischen mehr...aber ein schönes Pärchen hast Du da, muss ich schon sagen


----------



## sigfra (20. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Thorsten...

im Koi Teich schwimmen die nicht... der ist zu hoch für die.. aber die 2 bekommen ihren eigenen kleinen Tümpel...   

... und von heute auf morgen kam die Idee nicht... da mache ich schon lange rum...
du kannst bei uns morgens oder abends keinen Fuß in den Rasen setzten, ohne Nacktschnecken zu treffen... d.h. zu zertreten... man kauft für hunderte von Euro Blumen und Pflanzen.... was passiert... werden abgefressen... und deswegen habe ich jetzt die Schnauze voll... und so hat sich unsere Familie wieder mal vergrößert... indische Laufenten fressen für ihr Leben gerne Schnecken... haben wir schon ausprobiert...    

aber bei Gelegenheit schreib ich mal mehr dazu...
muß jetzt wieder raus... Villa weiterbauen...  8)


----------



## sigfra (20. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Felix...

ne... die hauen nicht ab...    und sie bekommen ihren eigenen Tümpel...   
im Koi Teich will ich keine Enten... auch wenn sie noch so süß sind...


----------



## Annett (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

für das "neue" große Grundstück bin ich auch noch am Überlegen.

Diese Jahr hätten sich Laufenten sicherlich fast überall gelohnt.
Selbst meine Kartoffeln sehen bescheiden aus (der Ertrag wird dementsprechend ausfallen). __ Nacktschnecken wo man hinschaut!

Diesen Link kennst Du bestimmt schon?!
Und diesen hier - defekter Link entfernt -.

Sollte die Vogelgrippe näher rücken, wird es allerdings mit der Freilandhaltung für jegliches Geflügel Ärger geben!
Wollen wir also hoffen, dass es nicht so schlimm kommt.


----------



## sigfra (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Annett...

danke für die Links... aber auf der Suche nach Infos über Laufis sind wir auch auf diese gestoßen... trotzdem danke...   

... heute haben sich unsere zwei das erste mal in den Garten getraut... und nach kurzer Inspektion sich aber nicht als Laufenten gezeigt... sondern als Pennenten...   .... sie haben den ganzen Tag gepennt bzw sind nur faul rumgelegen... 
aber uns würde es nach einem Umzug wahrscheinlich auch nicht anders gehen... 
hier mal noch ein Bild von der neuen Entenvilla...


kann doch kein Bild anhängen... geht nicht, zeigt mir immer ne Fehlermeldung... werd es dann am WE nochmals versuchen...


----------



## sigfra (21. Aug. 2005)

ich bins nochmal...

hmmm... versteh ich jetzt aber nicht... ist ja doch ein Bild mit dran..
hat aber keins angezeigt.... nun ja...


----------



## Thorsten (21. Aug. 2005)

Hi frank,

sieht klasse aus... ab Du bist ja vom Fach   

Nehmen es die "zwei" denn an, das neue Zuhause?


----------



## Astrid (21. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

einfach nur süß die beiden    Möchte auch so etwas haben. Ich glaube nur, Thorsten hat etwas dagegen   
Ich habe letztens noch einen Bericht darüber gesehen, dass man sich sogar solche __ Enten ausleihen kann, damit diese die __ Nacktschnecken im Garten dann .... naja beseitigen


----------



## Frettchenfreund2 (31. Aug. 2005)

hallo alle
was machen denn die __ enten?haben sie einen teich schon?
liebe grüße maja


----------



## sigfra (31. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen...


@ Thorsten
unsere zwei haben ihre neue Wohnung gleich angenommen...   
hätten aber auch mal nicht.....   


@Astrid

ich weiß, das man sich zwischenzeitlich Laufis auch ausleihen kann... nur muß man eben überlegen, das man trotzdem einen Zaun usw. machen muß... ebenso eine "Unterkunft"... und ob sich das rentiert.... ich weiß nicht... denn schließlich sind die Laufis ja nicht teuer...   


@ Maja

sicher haben die zwei auch schon einen kleinen Tümpel... da wird schon immer das morgendliche Bad genommen... und eben auch gepaddelt... in den nächsten Tagen werd ich mal ein Bild reinstellen...

ansonsten ist hier mal ein Bild... vom inneren der Wohnung...


----------



## gabi (1. Sep. 2005)

Hi Frank,

die scheinen sich ja schon heimisch zu fühlen. Klappt das auch mit der Ernährung? Und halten sie sich vom Teich fern?


----------



## Thorsten (2. Sep. 2005)

Hi Frank,

habe auch nichts anderes erwartet   

Aber sag mal, Ihr habt doch auch Hunde und Katzen wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Kommen die alle zusammen klar, ohne reibereien ?  :?


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

wie geht es denn Deinen beiden Laufis eigentlich?
Haben sie die __ Nacktschnecken alle erledigt? 8)

Die mußten doch sicherlich auch dauerhaft nach "Drinnen" umziehen, oder?
Ich finde es für die ganzen Federviehcher schade, dass sie nun im großen und ganzen in ihren Ställen hocken müssen... monatelang 
Es sei denn, man hat die Außengehege mit Planen überspannt.
Viele Leute bei uns hier haben ja nur kleine Ställe, die für die Nacht gedacht sind; aber doch nicht für Monate...

Für mich stellt sich die Frage, wie es im Frühjahr weiter gehen soll.
Wenn die Verordnungen in Kraft bleiben, kommen bei uns erstmal keine Federtiere auf den Hof... das ist Fakt!


----------



## sigfra (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wir wollen uns kurz vorstellen...*

Hallo zusammen...

eigentlich sollte dieser Beitrag zu dem Thema " verrückte Enten "...

den hab ich aber erst soeben wiedergefunden...


----------



## Annett (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wir wollen uns kurz vorstellen...*

Ich hab's mal an die passende Stelle verschoben. Hoffe das war i.O.?

Bilder der __ Enten sind jetzt hier zu finden.


----------



## sigfra (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wir wollen uns kurz vorstellen...*

Hallo...

ich danke dir...


----------



## WERNER 02 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen uns kurz vorstellen...*

Hi Frank

was mich interessieren würde, was wenn es keine __ Nacktschnecken mehr im Garten gibt ??!! Was füttert man dann? Wie bei "normalem" Federvieh dann auch Körnerfutter oder bedarf es hier einer besonderen Zufütterung??

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Sternthaler13 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Wir wollen uns kurz vorstellen...*

ich auch...ich auch.... Ich will alles wissen!!!! 

Gott, ich konnte mich von den Bildern gar nicht mehr losreißen. Ich spinne schon seit Anfang dieses Jahres, dass ich mir 2 Laufenten zulegen will. Aber Rino (mein Mann) redet es mir immer aus, weil unser Grundstück nicht umzäunt ist. Zumindestens nicht nach vorne zur Straße und nach links zum Nachbarn. Und wir haben 2 Katzen und der Nachbar einen ziemlich hungrigen Kater. Der reißt alles, was er zwischen die Krallen kriegt.

Geht das dann auch. Ich meine, können die sich durchsetzen? 

Also, dieses Jahr hatten wir 2 Monate lang 2 Stockenten bei uns. Da gab es keine Probleme. Die sind allerdings auch immer wieder weggeflogen (und können halt auch __ fliegen, wenn es brenzlich wird). Aber ich weiß nicht, wie es ist, wenn die sich Tag und Nacht bei uns aufhalten. Und evtl. nicht so schnell weglaufen können.

Wäre toll, wenn Du mal so ein bißchen erzählen würdest, wie Ihr so klarkommt.


----------

